# google music not working



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have bamf 2.1 running on my ThunderBolt and I can't get google music to work I uninstaled and reinstalled it rebooted the phone but it still force quits whenever I try to play a song... Any suggestions?

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're a chronic ROM flasher, you'll need to go into the Google Music through your PC and deactivate some devices. Every time you flash a new ROM and open Google Music for the first time, it treats it as another device added to your account.


----------



## martin (Jul 21, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I have bamf 2.1 running on my ThunderBolt and I can't get google music to work I uninstaled and reinstalled it rebooted the phone but it still force quits whenever I try to play a song... Any suggestions?
> 
> THUNDERBOLT


I was getting the same thing when I was running BAMF, I think it had to do with ads being disabled. I fixed it by downloading AdFree from the market and reverting back to the default hosts file.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Would that make it crash?

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

"martin said:


> I was getting the same thing when I was running BAMF, I think it had to do with ads being disabled. I fixed it by downloading AdFree from the market and reverting back to the default hosts file.


I unblocked and reblocked the ads and it works

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Doesn't allow songs to play. What do you mean crash? FC or just backs itself out?

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

i know how to fix it!

if you have the adblocker on, you need to download the free app adfree 
then it will scan your adblocker all you have to do is download & install the hosts and your google music should work on 4g or wifi or whatever ;]


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

"avlfive said:


> Doesn't allow songs to play. What do you mean crash? FC or just backs itself out?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind


It force closes

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

"cdoan34 said:


> i know how to fix it!
> 
> if you have the adblocker on, you need to download the free app adfree
> then it will scan your adblocker all you have to do is download & install the hosts and your google music should work on 4g or wifi or whatever ;]


I'm confused about the add blocker thing and what hosts?

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## martin (Jul 21, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I'm confused about the add blocker thing and what hosts?
> 
> THUNDERBOLT


If a host name exists in the hosts file, it directs it to the IP found there instead of getting it from your DNS server. The ad blockers direct known ad hosts somewhere else (like 127.0.0.1) so the ads don't load. I think that whatever host google music was using for streaming was blocked in the das bamf ad blocker. I used AdFree to revert my hosts to the default so it no longer blocked anything and that worked. cdoan said that he used it to install a new AdFree hosts file which means that the guy updating the file for AdFree removed whatever was blocking google music.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

"martin said:


> If a host name exists in the hosts file, it directs it to the IP found there instead of getting it from your DNS server. The ad blockers direct known ad hosts somewhere else (like 127.0.0.1) so the ads don't load. I think that whatever host google music was using for streaming was blocked in the das bamf ad blocker. I used AdFree to revert my hosts to the default so it no longer blocked anything and that worked. cdoan said that he used it to install a new AdFree hosts file which means that the guy updating the file for AdFree removed whatever was blocking google music.


Ohh cool thanks

THUNDERBOLT


----------

